

Python+OpenCV examples+GTAV = Fun - alexcasalboni
https://gfycat.com/VioletImperturbableBettong

======
liviu
The source code is available anywhere? I am interested in used tracking
algorithms.

------
opless
This is cool, I'd be interested in reading a writeup of this if one existed.

